# Went Last Night



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Midnight Rider and I went out last night. water was crystal clear...just not much to look at. saw a monster Red and 2 dows in someones back yard and Gigged one flounder. Sorry the pics are not that good...took them from my phone.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

At least yall got to nasty up the ice. I'll bet yall still had more fun than you would have in front of the TV. That Red does look like a pretty hefty one. It's a shame they won't let us put one of those in the box. :doh


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good try guys...at least you got one...cool pics of the red...snatch hook?oke...thanks for the post...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

We had perfect conditions last night. Calm, clear water. Only thing missing was the flounder. It's amazing how you can cover three miles of beach and see one flounder. You wonder why you only saw the one.... Did he miss the dinner bell and decided to come to shore and feed at a later time???? Or is it that he was the only flounder left in the bay and we just happend to stumble acrcoss him. Did see a first last night. Two does standing under a street light in someones back yard not 10 ft from the back of the house. Not our first time seeing deer but first time while floundering. Any way we had a good time just getting out on the water. Later


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

great report, my stepson went to the 3 mb last night looking for reds. havent heard from him today so not sure how he made out.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go guys! I figured you'd be on the hunt for them early this year! Those pics were just fine. Very motivating! Glad to hear you guys made it out on the water! You'll be into the soon, I have no doubt!

BTW, Snagged Line, hope they got into the Reds too!


----------

